
Ask HN: Am I too dumb for HN - not_smart
None of my comments on HN are visible to others. I have read the guidelines and I think I’m violating the “don’t post dumb comments” rule. I comment only on the things I’m interested in and usually I’m asking for clarifications of a post or a comment.<p>Is it assumed that I have to be a professional with regards to the topic? I am mostly self thought and I know I have huge gaps in my knowledge.<p>Wouldn’t it be helpful for the person asking and others in similar position to show the comment&#x2F;question even if it is dumb by HN standards but shows genuine interest. Others could point out (in a civil manner) what is wrong with the comment and the commenter could grow less dumb.
======
krapp
You're posting this from a new account which has no banned comments, so I'm
guessing you're referring to another account which you're not mentioning, for
whatever reason.

If your other account is banned, it's likely a moderator told you the reason
why.

~~~
not_smart
You are right, this is a new account. I am not mentioning the account in
question because, honestly, I am afraid of proving myself right, that I am
dumb.

Back to the original question. I will check my old comments that were visible,
if there is some mention about the ban. I think I’d remember if there was, but
I’ll double check.

Thanks for the help.

~~~
krapp
You can also contact the mods at the email link at the bottom of the page.

~~~
not_smart
I just checked my comments. In fact none of them have any replies. I suspect
none of them are visible. The account is one year old.

I have two submissions. One has no comments, and the other has one comment (a
regular reply to the submission).

I will write to the mods as you suggested. The account is irrelevant, I can
use this one from now on. I just wouldn’t want to repeat whatever I did to get
the account banned.

Thanks again!

------
pwg
Are your comments simply being downvoted? If so, then that is not "HN" doing
it, but instead your audience (other HN users) reading your comment, deciding
it not 'worthy' (for whatever definition of 'worthy' they use) and pressing
the downvote button next to the comment.

Which would imply that the solution might (if downvotes are the issue) be to
consider how the content of your comments might be viewed by others and then
try to adjust your commenting style so as to not be downvoted by others.

~~~
not_smart
Some of them are downvoted and that is fine. The problem is that most of my
comments (lately almost all of them) are not visible at all.

Could it be that I am classified as “dumb” by some automated spam protection?

~~~
rolph
"you" are not classified as dumb, there is a demotion of content that is not
being consumed, until it goes stale and falls off the "end".

also comments that are downvoted heavily enough are greyed then removed from
view.

~~~
not_smart
I do not think that is the case. The last time I commented I logged out
immediately after posting it, and when I am logged out, the comment is not
visible. I see it when I’m logged in.

~~~
rolph
that is a "shadow" i dont know why anybody thinks its a good thing, but what
happens is you see your posts and comments, but no one else does, so you think
everything is fine, instead of abandoning the username and making another.

Ive wondered just how much storage space is "wasted" by perpetuating the
illusion of participation when you are actually talking to thin air.

------
rolph
up on the top banner, is a menu item [comments].

if you take a look there you will see what HN as a whole is talking about. you
may get the flavour of HN and some idea what sort of comments, or submissions
are valued here.

HINT submissions cant be downvoted, only flagged if they are in violation of
rules. comments can be downvoted by those who have the downvote, so make
submissions and find out what is good reading for the HN prolitariat.

~~~
not_smart
Thanks for the hint. I was not aware of it.

~~~
rolph
keep in mind that submissions will also roll off the edge of the HNworld if
they are going stale [unread].

------
valand
Being _not_smart_ doesn't meant that you are dumb.

------
jimmyvalmer
Too dumb for HN is an unachievable level of dumb. Many still try.

~~~
dang
Dumb as it may be, please don't make HN dumber by posting unsubstantive
comments here.

